#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Do you people know that it is illegal to violate copyrights??

## mbeychok

What you people call "sharing" is most usually a violation of copyrights. Even "sharing" parts of a copyrighted book is an illegal violation of the book's copyright. 



It is not only illegal to share books with a third party, it is unethical and you should all be ashamed of yourselves!!!

MbeychokSee More: Do you people know that it is illegal to violate copyrights??

----------


## hbili

Do you know that most of software is so expensive, that ordinary people, students etc...will never have a chance to buy something to learn. Yes, we know it is ilegal, unethical (by whose normes?). Why should we be ashemed? Because we want to know??!!! Come on, man!

----------


## xiron

mbeychok saves us with stuff related to copyright law. Honestly. We are young and want to learn. We not get money or other benefits. Only culture. When you were young did not enjoy any paper from a magazine or book with different formulas. You now found morality and ethics. From my point of view go fish. I have no time now to keep you a lesson in morality and ethics. Think about your life and see if it was ethical and moral without flaws.

----------


## brahmhos

mbeychok get out of this forum!

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi, mbeychok

if for you, "sharing" is illegal. What are you doing on this board?
You are not congruent between what you think and what you do.
If you do not agree, just do not go in this forum, your problem is resolved.

Regards

----------


## palanaruva

The Americans and British conquered the whole world, making the slavery where ever they cross their foot, and then one day a smart guy from America or Britian teaches a young people from such developing countries about illegal violation.  :Glee:  the joke of the century.

----------


## 06pg22

Well according to me, First as no student can afford expensive books, so sharing is the only way, and I think sharing for knowledge rather making money, must not be a crime. I have even received a warning e-mail from a well known publisher of Petroleum Engg books for copyright violations at this and a sister forum, and I fully respect that rule. Second, in my view, to avoid such violations, these publishers must sell the books to universities especially in developing countries at very low price, or the oil and gas companies must sponsor the institutes to buy these expensive books.

----------


## mbeychok

> From my point of view go fish. I have no time now to keep you a lesson in morality and ethics.



Xiron, I spent 3 years writing the book "Fundamentals of Stack Gas Dispersion". Then I spent 5 years getting it published and marketed on the Internet. And now you people urge others to commit a crime by "sharing"  a copy of my book.

You say that you have no time to discuss morality and ethics. Now that you live in the United States, you would do much better to improve your usage of the English language  and to earn what you need by working for it ... rather than stealing it. What you call sharing is nothing less than stealing!

Milt Beychok

----------


## Processor

> Xiron, I spent 3 years writing the book "Fundamentals of Stack Gas Dispersion". Then I spent 5 years getting it published and marketed on the Internet. And now you people urge others to commit a crime by "sharing"  a copy of my book.
> 
> You say that you have no time to discuss morality and ethics. Now that you live in the United States, you would do much better to improve your usage of the English language  and to earn what you need by working for it ... rather than stealing it. What you call sharing is nothing less than stealing!
> 
> Milt Beychok



Dear Milt Beychok,

Whatever you have written is correct. I can understand the pain if someone does not get the deserved return for its efforts. I also know that how difficult is it to write a book and get it published particularly for an individual. For me you are a respectable teacher, contributor and a mentor for young guys. You have written a book on a very important topic. I have hardly seen any specific book on this topic. I promise to buy your book. Please advise how and where to get it (at best price).

At the same time I would say the problems and solutions highlighted by few other members are also valid. What do you advise to students and professionals of developing and poor countries. They can not afford to purchase a book so purchasing a software is out of question. And if someone is not updated about use of certain softwares, believe me it is difficult even to be competitive and get a job. I have promised to purchase your book because I can afford it!! But mostly can't!!!

Regards,

Processor

----------


## Wagolin

You are now attending to the XXI Centurys library .. with all do respect, deal with it....or are you planning on closing all public libraries as well?

We live under a different paradigm now ... knowledge is at hand.... for once and for all...

----------


## MartinMas

Dear Milt Beychok, I agree with you. The exchange you refer to is not legal. 

At the same time, I strongly believe that the human knowledge must be shared at no cost. The author of a book, the person who discover something new, etc. are just instruments of life to produce more and better knowledge. 

Knowledge is not a car or a TV, which belongs to someone in particular. Knowledge is a special active that only belongs to the human race. Nevertheless, I agree that the effort of people must be compensated. I think you should feel compensated knowing that a lot of people admire your work. What is best for an author than the recognition of people?. You should be happy with life because you were choosed to create or clarify previous knowledge. I hope you can understand that you recived a gift from life. That should be enough. 

Nevertheless, I have no problem at all to transfer you some money if you want to. I can do that because my labor is even more than fairly compensated (financially talking). I have no problem with sharing the results of my work with you. 

Additional comment: I like to read new things and this forum is a good source of information. I am just curious. I do not make money with the pieces of information I obtain here.

Sorry about my english. I am spanish.

Best wishes.

----------


## buga

Good Topic & good discussion :screwy: :Big Grin:

----------


## kika1986

The book was published on 1979 , so guys it looks like Mr.Milt Beychok ghost is posting, and please all equations and theories in 99.9999% of books are not original, so unless you are newton or einstein you don't have the right to claim copyrights.



CheersSee More: Do you people know that it is illegal to violate copyrights??

----------


## zorro2065

This forum and all of it activities is also a kind of revenge of "third world countries" over the so called "industrial world"...

----------


## toffrrh

Here is an example of 'entitlement' that has no basis. I worked in China for a Chinese company. Many young engineers with the company. One of them asked me what I used to download software, audio, movies, etc. I asked him/her what do you mean? Of course, he/she was speaking of ripping off any and all media as if it was their 'right' to do so. I replied that I do not do that as it disrupts entire industries and basically makes honest people take the burden of their non-existent ethics. 
Also, Chinese businesses hold their 'technology' and ideas (these terms I use loosely) very close because everybody copies everyone else and claims it as their own. Of course, the ones hiding their 'technology' copies others as well. China has no intrinsic innovation; no semi-conductor or any other high tech manufacturing facilities; this is due to the inability to copy this particular technology. Claims are made on products with absolutely no documentation or specifications. Manufacturing is the name of the game, copies of western technology that undermines honest designers, engineers, and work ethics. In this country (USA in my case), this behavior is called destroying economic viability of products made of quality materials and components, and home-grown labor. Bringing once proud and iconic companies to succumb to requiring cheaper labor to compete with the ones that have ripped off their products. Individuals that have the baseless excuse that the 'knowledge' costs too much and therefore due to their thirst for this, it is considered entitlement. Thirty years ago, if you wanted to rip off a book, you had to steal it from a library, book-store, or an individual. Not as easy to feel entitlement when you are a thief and a coward.

By all means, take a look at a document or book the honest way and then decide how important it is to you. Grabbing everything in sight is pointless and is a habit that reveals the type of person you really are. Hiding behind a paradigm is BS. The paradigm is the way we now do research, commerce, social networking, etc.
Try researching, there is much public domain information. All you have to do is put a little effort into finding pieces of information that gives you the answer(s) you seek. You also actually learn something in the process.

Take the high road and you will never have any regrets.

----------

